# Craigslist: Female German Shepherd (Delaware)



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

*German Shepherd (Delaware)*

Date: 2010-04-07, 12:13AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Sweet, loving female german shepherd. Four years old. Rehoming fee. Needs a patient home as she has been abused. Not aggressive. 



 Location: Delaware










Want to add: She has been listed multiple times on Craigslist. Looks like they are desperate. Don't want to see her in a shelter


----------

